# Do Philly fans want Iverson traded?



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> ?


I have gone from being totally against it, to leaning toward letting him get traded.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm with BEEZ here, at first I was fighting it so hard, but now it's best for the team. Some might not see that because they're such big Iverson fans, but I'll always be a fan of the team first.

It's not a coincidence that we win when he's not in the lineup, I think he's become more of a distraction than anything.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I still don't want him to be traded.But if he is,I wouldn't worry about Philly too much because of talented youngsters such as Dalembert and Korver.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> I still don't want him to be traded.But if he is,I wouldn't worry about Philly too much because of talented youngsters such as Dalembert and Korver.


Dalembert is nice but I wouldn't build a team around Korver. He seems to be like a Steve Kerr type of player to me, a good shooter/scorer off the bench but not much else. Korver doesn't play defense particarly well or do much besides shooting the 3. To be honest the Sixers don't have much in term of youth. Dalembert is the only one who I see even has a shot at every being an all-star. Korver is a good situational player, Willie Green has shown flashes of great ability but has to be more consistent, John Salmons is nice but a decent starter at best IMO. The Sixers aren't much without Iverson.

I am against trading Iverson, but I do understand that sometimes it is best for the team to blow up and start over. I still think we can wait at least one more season with Iverson though. Maybe we could trade Big Dog and his expiring contract for a superstar and have one last chance of trying to win with Iverson and a sidekick. Granted we always do this, from Jim Jackson, Toni, Larry Hughes, Keith Van Horn, to Robinson, trying to change the cast around Iverson without much success. At least one last chance at that game, that is what I propose. Maybe Dalembert will progress enough to provide an inside pressence for Iverson next season. Iverson is a truely rare player and I would hate to see him go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Personally im a huge Iverson fan, so i would hate to see him go.


----------



## ucdawg12 (Jun 3, 2003)

I love AI, I would only consider it if we could get the #1 pick for him, but that wont happen so no, I want him to stay.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ucdawg12</b>!
> I love AI, I would only consider it if we could get the #1 pick for him, but that wont happen so no, I want him to stay.


It could never happen in any way shape or form because of contracts and such and even getting a #1 pick in this years draft dont mean much


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> I have gone from being totally against it, to leaning toward letting him get traded.


That is exactly how i have felt. At first i couldn't fathom the idea of trading iverson but think about this:

a team with dalembert at center, thomas at 4, big dog at 3, a viable star in return for iverson (i'm pushing for Q) and a high draft pick in next years draft.

that sounds nice to me.

oh, and we might want to hire a coach one of these days


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't want to see him go.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalembert is nice but I wouldn't build a team around Korver. He seems to be like a Steve Kerr type of player to me, a good shooter/scorer off the bench but not much else. Korver doesn't play defense particarly well or do much besides shooting the 3.


Fair enough,but he's STILL a rookie...I would give him some time to develop then maybe he can be more then a situation player.

*sigh* Hate to say it, but my support for Philadelphia is only through my support of Iverson. I really, really hope he stays.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> a team with dalembert at center, thomas at 4, *big dog at 3*, a viable star in return for iverson (i'm pushing for Q) and a high draft pick in next years draft.


:no: 

I'm disagreeing with the bolded text, Big Dog has to go. He's a complete black hole on defense, any points he scores are basically cancelled out that night by the man he's defending.

The big bonus for him, is that his contract is up after this upcoming season, so he'll be a lot easier to trade than he would've been during this season.


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


I 100% agree. Billy King needs to cut the leash off Big Dog. I just didn't want to get too greedy. . .


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

first i want to see big dog out and then if you talk to me that sixers win one champ if iverson leaves the team i say ok but if not i say no because hes the best player of tha team . i want to see LARRY BROWN on the team again .


----------



## PhillaBalla22 (Jun 19, 2003)

I love A.I., but its becoming bad in the sixers franchise to have this guy around, they play better w/o him and team comes first.:sigh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LMAO I made this thread a week ago and apparently forgot and just made it again.lol

I am losing it this year.lol
Thanks for the honest answers everyone.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I'd take him... He's exactly what Orlando needs.. A little guy that brings toughness and heart...he is darrell armstrong x 2...

I know that McGrady and A.I. put a good show during the All star games and think if we got #1 pick+ throw in one of our PF (gooden or howard)...we can get a.i. + one of your guys or something can be done to get a.i. in O-town..


----------

